# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Bijoux de la Mer

## j cam

Hello all, does anyone know what is going on with Bijoux de la Mer? According to their social media, they are going to bring their business online, but their boutique is still open. I stopped by there on Saturday and could see that inside it was in disarray, without any product. They dont answer phone calls or emails. I would appreciate any information. Thank you !

----------


## le_reve

I was just there a few months ago, and even was happy to see Mme. Maryvonne in the shop with her daughter.  I checked their social media (FB and website) and I read it as they are revamping their online store, but still have the store in Gustavia.  Perhaps the are getting ready for season in the store right now?  It didn't sound to me that they were going exclusively online... but without talking to someone who knows one way or the other, this is just my speculation.

----------


## j cam

Thanks, and you’re right. It didn’t seem like they are going exclusively online. But, to see the store, it looks like they are either remodeling, or are finished there. And, it was always a pleasure to see Maryvonne. Glad you did!

----------


## Dennis

That store had caused me pain in the wallet region.

----------


## j cam

I’ve felt your pain. Fortunately, I was only going in for repairs this time.

----------


## Dennis

> I’ve felt your pain. Fortunately, I was only going in for repairs this time.



“Repairs”. 

I fell for that once, too.

----------


## j cam

Ha! No really, just repairs, but they ain’t cheap.

----------


## le_reve

> “Repairs”. 
> 
> I fell for that once, too.



Ha!

----------


## j cam

We finally found Richard today. Seems they are merely renovating, and will be reopening.

----------


## bkeats

> Ha! No really, just repairs, but they aint cheap.



My wifes repairs seem to always involve adding additional pearls. Somehow she has only bought one necklace there but it manages to keep growing. I never knew a strip of leather could cost so much. That is until she had a watchband replaced at Hermes.  

Is the store open now? She wants to go back for another repair.

----------


## j cam

:Big Grin:   No, the store is not open. He’s hoping to open Monday or Tuesday.

----------


## amyb

Ahhh, SOON COME!

----------

